
Reddit’s empire is founded on a flawed algorithm - Ian's Tech Notes - vinchuco
http://technotes.iangreenleaf.com/posts/2013-12-09-reddits-empire-is-built-on-a-flawed-algorithm.html#fnref1
======
titlex
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6878369](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6878369)

